# SW40VE Magazines



## ChicagoPete (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Can anyone recommend an online retailer who offers SW40VE 14rd magazines at the best price. I looked at Buds but they want to charge $10 dollars shipping, which is highway robbery. Does anyone have any ideas? If you cannot post directly in this thread please PM the locations that are selling for a good price.

Thanks in advance,


P.S. I googled "SW40VE magazines" and found one retailer who charged more than Buds. I know there are more out there but google is acting all kinds of stupid. :anim_lol:


Pete


----------



## jv262002 (Sep 28, 2009)

Are you still looking for a retailer who sells 14rd magazines at a affordable price? I just bought a pair of 14rd magazines from Amazon.com. $30 plus $4.99 shipping for each. Hope they still have in stock. It says $36.01, but click below that where it says 4 new for $30.

http://www.amazon.com/Smith-Wesson-...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1254122331&sr=1-2


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Amazon sells EVERYTHNG!!!

Not a bad price though


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

Try www.midwayusa.com


----------

